# *Angel*



## crawdaddio (Mar 31, 2006)

Which is preferable?

















Thx for looking and please leave a few words. I'm really having trouble deciding:blushing:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 31, 2006)

the b/w rocks!


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 31, 2006)

Normally I prefer B&W and the sky here is much better in B&W.  However, I think the definition and color of the silo in number 2 makes it stand out.  Overall I prefer the color version of this shot.

Dave


----------



## liveinsurrealism (Mar 31, 2006)

DestinDave said:
			
		

> Normally I prefer B&W and the sky here is much better in B&W. However, I think the definition and color of the silo in number 2 makes it stand out. Overall I prefer the color version of this shot.
> 
> Dave


 
Same here the color shot is very viviid and makes the most of the sky and the water thing.


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 31, 2006)

I like the color version better, bw is nice but the lettering is hard for me to read..nice capture btw


----------



## Calliope (Mar 31, 2006)

The clouds really pop out in the b&w but I really like the color version better as a whole!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 31, 2006)

b&w


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 31, 2006)

B/W all the way!

Eric


----------



## huhu lin (Mar 31, 2006)

well...the balck and white pic...
the contrast between cloud and sky is very attractive


----------



## woodsac (Mar 31, 2006)

b/w!!!


----------



## Alison (Mar 31, 2006)

I like both. The tones in the black and white are just fantastic but I also like the way the reds, blues and greens work together in the second shot.


----------



## joyride (Mar 31, 2006)

I love everything about the black and white, but it took me a while to see the "angel".  However, it stands out in the color pic.  So Im gonna have to say great job on both!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 31, 2006)

Just curious, does that silo have a natural tilt, or is that lens distortion?


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 31, 2006)

I like them both but lean towards the B&W.


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 31, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> Just curious, does that silo have a natural tilt, or is that lens distortion?



That's distortion. I've noticed it alot at 24mm with this lens. It doesn't bother me at all though, I actually like the effect.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to comment.

So it's 6 to 3 in favor of the BW as far as I can tell.:thumbdown::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup: I still don't know...................


----------



## kristyiclaremore (Mar 31, 2006)

I love the black and white. The clouds rock in black and white but i love the words in color. (I wonder what it would look like if you did black and white with the words in color.) 

Great work over all


----------



## Alpha (Mar 31, 2006)

Did you follow a group of barnstormers? Or did you just happen upon that silo?

btw I love both of them...can't decide lol.


----------



## crawdaddio (Apr 1, 2006)

Lots and lots of silos and grain elevators in my area (central IL). I have been trying to improve on my landscape shots. The bland flat scenery in this area doesn't help, so I have to try different stuff, hence, silos.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Arch (Apr 1, 2006)

well im about as indecisive as you on this one..... they're both great and i prefer the sky in the B+W......but..... the title is 'angel' and the graff does read better in colour, its just more defined. therefore i would probably choose the colour just because the overall image works better when you study it.... but i would agree, that at a glance the b+w aesthetically looks better.

hope this helps!


----------



## crawdaddio (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes it does, thanks! 

Okay, I have one more edit. I don't know how I feel about this one, what do you think? I think selective coloring only works in very specific situations and I don't think this is one of them (?)


----------



## Arch (Apr 1, 2006)

now im even more confused  .... i like it..... i think it kinda works as a selective colour, but i dont know if i prefer it??.... i think it depends on what its used for.... in like a grungy, skater magazine i think i'd go for the selective.... or as an example of selective in a portfolio or album. But as a stand alone image i think i'd still choose the colour


----------



## Fate (Apr 1, 2006)

Before i start... amazing shot. I just love the sky in it.. but i would have to go for the selective colour one... you get the amazing sky and the clear vivid colours in one pic!


----------



## DestinDave (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm assuming you're PSing this to convert to B&W and I know nada about PS.  So this suggestion may not mean anything, but...  if you apply a "red filter" effect you get the amazing contrast in the sky (because red darkens the sky) but lose the angel on the silo (red filter lightens the wording).  How would a "yellow filter" effect work on this shot?  You would still get a darkening of the sky against the white clouds but also a slight darkening of the red Angel also.
In other words, you should be able to enhance the sky and also the Angel to come up with a "killer" B&W image.


----------



## crawdaddio (Apr 2, 2006)

DestinDave said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you're PSing this to convert to B&W and I know nada about PS.  So this suggestion may not mean anything, but...  if you apply a "red filter" effect you get the amazing contrast in the sky (because red darkens the sky) but lose the angel on the silo (red filter lightens the wording).  How would a "yellow filter" effect work on this shot?  You would still get a darkening of the sky against the white clouds but also a slight darkening of the red Angel also.
> In other words, you should be able to enhance the sky and also the Angel to come up with a "killer" B&W image.




Thank you for the idea, I never thought of that. I will give it a try!


----------



## Mohain (Apr 2, 2006)

Great pic Craw. I think I prefer the colour one. Seems a shame not to show off the magnificent blue of the sky.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 2, 2006)

very cool shot - nice use of open space.  The b/w conversion rocks!


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 2, 2006)

i generally do not like selective coloring but you managed this one very well. nice job!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 2, 2006)

I really dont know.  I am leaning towards the black and white, but the selective colour looks cool too


----------



## crawdaddio (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks guys:blushing:

Mommyo4b--I love that avatar!


----------

